# Lost Yellow LL Remix 59 Boulder Creek



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Any luck Joe?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## possumturd (Jul 13, 2006)

*There is Karma*

Shout out to Jarret Tishmack....THANK YOU.

My crew found another persons boat while following mine and I returned it to owner. Couple days later I pulled another boat from Boulder Creek and the owner got that one back. Then Jarrett, a passer by, fished my LL out and delivered it back to me.

There is a <insert favorite deity here>


----------

